# The Square, March 2017



## urbexdevil (Mar 23, 2017)

It’s been a while once again since I have explored, tied up in one of many of lifes distractions… However, I am back and this time armed with a new wide angle lens!



Exploring with one of my Instagram followers onethirtytwo_, great to meet a new explorer as well!

So, I have had my eye on this place for quite some time and watched it open and close its doors numerous times, but noticing the boarding had finally gone up and hearing the place had closed for the final time, I took the closest opportunity I could. Unfortunately, as with many places I seem to explore, the local kids had already got to it before me and smashed a lot of the place to bits.

Still with power turned on and much of the place still intact, we cracked on anyway.



> The Square was an live music venue in Essex. It is managed by SquareOne Entertainment LLP who took over the venue in July 2008. After a 5-month closure period from the end of 2015. The Square re-opened on Friday 10 June 2016. SquareOne made the decision to reopen following a period of inactivity at the venue and problems locating new premises.
> 
> Prior to 2008 it was run by Essex County Council until funding was withdrawn and the venue was closed after over 35 years of service as a community resource.
> 
> ...


----------



## HughieD (Mar 23, 2017)

Ah...man. That is a sad sight to see. My kind of venue played by my kind of bands. Great set though.

P.S. should the date here "The Square finally closed its doors on 1 January 2016" read 2017?

In happier times:


----------



## urbexdevil (Mar 23, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Ah...man. That is a sad sight to see. My kind of venue played by my kind of bands. Great set though.
> 
> P.S. should the date here "The Square finally closed its doors on 1 January 2016" read 2017?
> 
> In happier times:




Never actually went myself when it was open but heard a lot about it!

That was a typo yeah haha, this years going too quick!


----------



## smiler (Mar 23, 2017)

Nicely Done UD, you won't be surprised to know that I've never heard of any of the entertainers, I enjoyed your post though, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 23, 2017)

Lol, I was moaning this week that they'd not returned my email! 

Fantastic report, thanks for sharing  

@Hughie - My band was lucky enough to support The Blockheads in 2007


----------



## urbexdevil (Mar 23, 2017)

UrbanX said:


> Lol, I was moaning this week that they'd not returned my email!
> 
> Fantastic report, thanks for sharing
> 
> @Hughie - My band was lucky enough to support The Blockheads in 2007



Haha wasn't asking for a permission visit was you? To be honest that did cross my mind way back  Not quite the same though


----------



## urbexdevil (Mar 23, 2017)

Double post so shoot me but had the gear for the gopro for ages now so thought why not... even though my gopro quality is appauling for a genuine gopro session.

Here's some expensive camera grainy footage anyway.


----------



## ironsky (Mar 24, 2017)

A lot of live music places have gone but in my area one has opened so theirs hope yet nice pics and video.


----------

